# bubbles per minute



## Frederick (13 Mar 2012)

H all.....having succesfully set up my DD. Co2 system now comes the 64$ question... my tank is a Jewel 180ltr...how many bubbles per minute would be a suitable gas flow .  Using theDD calculation it would appear that I require approx 15 bubbles per minute.Does that sound about correct.

Frederick.


----------



## spyder (13 Mar 2012)

Consider bubble rate a personal benchmark for you to adjust from.

Same size tank could be 2bps on one and 10 bps on the other. There are way too many variables that affect it. Only on smaller tanks when your injecting 1bps could it be any use.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2012)

Hello,
       There is no formula for BPM. The required BPM is a function of the amount of flight, the amount of flow/distribution in the tank, the amount of plants in the tank and of course the sensitivity of the individual fish in the tank. You should be measuring the CO2 concentration using a dropchecker, and the numerical value of the BPM will automatically fall out out your technique based on the dropchecker readings as well as the response of the plants/fish. Please click and review CO2 MEASUREMENT USING A DROP CHECKER for further details.

Cheers,


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Mar 2012)

As above.
But to help you get underway....
Choose a day when you can be at home and watch your drop checker carefully. Set your Co2 to kick in about 2 hours before your lights are due to come on. You should be aiming for a nice lime green colouration from the checker. (Ensure you have the correct Bromo 4dkh solution in there)  

It is unclear weather you are using a diffuser, reactor, or a atomizer. These will all require a variation on your BPS. As a rough guide I would start at 2bps if you are using a atomizer, but pay close attention. I would hate for you to gass any livestock on advice I had given you. I made this mistake myself. Not pretty.

My tank is 180ltr, moderately planted, 0.65WPL, 26 Deg C, Co2 is diffused via an AM1000 reactor, and supplied via a 2kg Pub Cylinder with JBL reg. I have adequate surface movement which will result in a loss of Co2. As a guide I currently run 4bps. Like Spyder says though, the variables in every tank are just too extreme to categorically say yes or no, this, or that. Good luck. It feels daunting at first. We`ve all been there!


----------

